# Perfect Effects 8 for free



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know how useful this app is, but until 28 January, 2014, the price is right. 

http://www.ononesoftware.com/landing/pe8offer/


----------



## Cmax (Jan 27, 2014)

I downloaded this a couple of days ago out of interest ( Well it is free !! ). I've had a play around with it but I find the 'effects or filters' tend to leave added artefacts or noise. Although that could be just me being a bit over enthusiastic.

Phil.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 27, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I don't know how useful this app is, but until 28 January, 2014, the price is right.
> 
> http://www.ononesoftware.com/landing/pe8offer/



I saw this posted at another forum as well.  It appears to have mixed reviews, with some loving it, and some complaining that it does not play well with other programs.  I suggest creating a restore point (on PC's) before installing in case the latter proves correct.

--Ken


----------

